# The Official SEMA Show After Party, And Everyone's Invited.



## AutoGuide.com

> *There's going to be something different about the SEMA Show in Las Vegas this year that might be worth planning a trip around.* This year, the show's organizers will give people in Sin City a chance to see the show in person regardless of whether or not they are directly affiliated with the automobile industry. SEMA is one of the largest trade shows the city hosts every year, but normally admission is reserved for people who are there on "official" business. Typically, that means its a mostly off-limits mecca for modified car enthusiasts, but that won't be true this year because on Friday, November 7, much of the show will be publicly on display for "SEMA Ignited." From 4 p.m. to 10 p.m., cars from the show will pour out of the Las Vegas Convention Center onto the Strip. The show's organizers said they decided to add the event because there have been so many enthusiasts crowding around the exit at the end of the week to watch the cars exiting. Additionally, the "best of show" awards will be given out during a televised presentation as part of the Ignited event. A proud sponsor of SEMA Ignited, AutoGuide will be on hand to capture all the action.


 Click here for more details on SEMA Ignited.


----------

